# service quote for network cabling



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

hello

well, i just got a call from a client i used to design systems for, and they need some runs done. i have never actually done up an invoice for this kind of thing, so i figure id ask you guys. ive already designed there POS system, but now he would like me to install all of his wire runs.

Its going to be a toltal of 4-5 runs. all going from each terminal, to the mdf. 

the runs are no longer then 100 feet, and the ceilings are only 10 feet. 

any help would rock, as im new to invoicing labor and parts like this.

I am also going to be factoring in the actually hardware installation of this too, but thats something different 


thanks


----------



## jamesclerie (Jun 2, 2009)

In my experience I charge $125 per drop unless it is a nightmare install. single story, drop ceilings, easy access no one in my way.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I've generally figured network drops at something like a buck a foot, unless there's some special access problems, like working over a ton of crap. I dunno... sounds like you've got a gravy job. I might charge more if you need to put a modular connector on one end or the other instead of punchdown. Punchdown on each end, and a buck a foot has been a winner for me.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I fully agree with post #2 and #3.

~Matt


----------



## Macneil (Nov 5, 2009)

A buck a foot is the going rate around here for smaller jobs. Like others have said, if it's a nightmare run I would charge more according to the situation. If you have to go in at night to do the work for whatever reason, I would also take that into consideration when drafting up your quote.

Have you figured out what you are going to charge for material? When I do jobs on the side, I charge 10-20% on top of the cost price that I paid for it and it's fair. I buy good stuff though, not the crap connectors you get from Home Depot or the like.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

ive done about 20 since this post. thanks again for the help


----------



## andtre (Nov 19, 2009)

*Exfo fot-930 multifunction loss tester*

*I am sellin a multifunction loss tester at a reasonable price it includes the probe and other hardware including the case if interested email me at [email protected] anytime and ill contact you. plz no low ballers im not a fool. *


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

whats with post #7 ?


----------

